Ask HN: Anyone with inside knowledge about Amazon working on Kubernetes product? - deeevops
======
alpb
You're asking for trade secrets, something probably not legal (I'm not a
lawyer, though). Employees should not be telling you something confidential
and the customers/partners usually have access to such information with a
NDA/confidentiality agreement. So the question doesn't make sense.

A quick web search gave me this: [https://www.geekwire.com/2017/report-amazon-
web-services-war...](https://www.geekwire.com/2017/report-amazon-web-services-
warming-kubernetes-container-management/)

